# Guess what? Another dragon ^^



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

dragon heads are just kind of fun to draw so i decided to take one of my doodles and make something out of it.
not quite finished yet and if anyone is interested i will post the process. this time i also tried a different approach
without the use of a greyscale first. because im pretty weak with colors its all similar tones yet hehe. i can decide
or change later on anyway. digital painting is such a bliss


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

here is an update. unless i get some critique from some fb grps i posted it to i think im calling it done


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

got some feedback on fb and changed a few things. as usual - feel free to critique. its a w.i.p. again since i plan on changing something else.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The shadows in the monster's face look good. This is a really good painting.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

thank you for the comment  much appreciated. another suggestion i got was to move things up a little so the vocal point isnt that hard pressed to the bottom and added quite alot of details and color variations to the face in the hope the dragon form can be better read ( or rather imaginated since i dont have alot of space for the body ) - long story short i think im finished with it. but never say never haha.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I am no judge of this style but you have a lot of great detail! Love the color scheme!


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

thank you for your comment  its ok for everyone to judge my paintings tho. if there is something you dont like even if its just personal taste i really would love to know. it can only help me understand how other humans perceive my artworks. it helps so much even if i dont agree with whats being said or suggested it makes me think about it which i probably wouldnt have otherwhise.

that being said - there will be a third final version of it from the looks of it ( if i pull it off ). someone on fb made a black/white paintover and it really makes sense even though eventually i loose a few hrs of detail work :/ but the paintover reads so well so i think its worth it if done correctly. the plan is to make the beam the only lightsource i.e. darken everyting arround it alot. i dont know how to tackle it yet. first plan is to strip all color. adjust the values and re color it... thing is i didnt want to use greyscale technique for that image ^^


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

maybe the final update haha


----------



## mil (Jul 25, 2016)

this looks really good! love the blue in the last update


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

thanks for the comment. new suggestion is to make it even darker.. idk about that tho. think i will leave it at that for a while and re-work the disbursement again
so the beam doesn come off that flat. this is basically the problem here. i want to show the fin but in theory it would be in the dark so i have to widen the beam and
give it more volume... somehow.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

great work inspiring, I think it was better before you added the claws, it drew me in more when it was just knuckles because I had to look harder but I like how the face & human turned out


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

appreciate the feedback. i changed it because i got three different people critique/ not recognizing the claw at all for some reason  i re-worked the character again since i changed the lightsources from indifferent to just one(-ish ^^ ). like i mentioned somewhere a proffessional artist still isnt satisfied with it since the side of the head should be barely visible etc but i think im fine with as is for now.


----------

